# Need advice - repairing cracked garage foundation



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I am planning on insulating and finishing my garage. Before I do it I need to adress this problem. The front corner of my garage foundation has several cracks. The cracks go all the way through and are open enough that water comes through when it rains heavily. What is the correct way to repair this? I am thinking I need to have a professional remove this corner section and repour new concrete. If this is the best route what type of contractor should I call and what should I be asking them to do? 

I guess I could always patch the cracks but it would eventually open up again.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have had great luck with the concrete repair and restoration products from this company. They are a little pricey but work as described and perform as promised. 

http://www.abatron.com/cms/buildingandrestorationproducts.html


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

As he said. Looks to me like a DIY concrete repair job. Mapeii and Sitka make good products for stuff like this. If it was a house I would say NO WAY but, gee, it's only a garage.

-pete

ps I would also be tempted to use a concrete joint compound like the stuff they use on expansion joints.. Check out Bostik adhesives and compounds

pss... you might want to redo the exterior grading. Make sure the drainage is up to par.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree that the exterior grade needs to be looked at, and maybe the exterior of the foundation needs to be coated also. This would be an excellent time to look into seeing if the crack is all the way through the concrete at that point, and treat/fill the crack on the exterior also. I cannot pull from memory a hydraulic concrete patch, although there are some out there. I would gouge a "V" in the crack,interior/exterior, and clean it out thoroughly before patching for a good bond. A hydraulic type patch may work good in this application. I'm certainly not an engineer, but from the picture I would say there should be no structural problem. Good Luck, David


----------

